# I'm 20 but I look 16? How can I look older?



## Sunshine666 (Dec 6, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has any makeup tips or especially a certain hair cut that would help me not look so young? My hair is down past my bra strap and I'm kind of attached to it but I'm tired of people asking me "so what grade are you in?"


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Sunshine, you're blessed with a lovely youthful appearance!  I think the main reason you look quite young is simply that your face and cheeks are soft and round.  You could make yourself look a bit older through the use of contouring; you could contour to add a sort of depth and make your cheekbones stand out.  Your nose is quite soft too, so you could make that look a bit thinner through contouring as well.  If you coloured your eyebrows to make them a tad darker, I think that'll make a nice difference too.  I really like your hair personally so I can't really suggest for you to have it cut differently, but if you were to cut it, I think you'd find it useful to find a style which is a bit less soft and round, and more edged/layered!


----------

